# Bass Fishing The Escambia River at High Tide



## deltachidawg73 (Aug 31, 2009)

I fish the Escambia River a lot. We launch at the Swamphouse and stick to the East River and all the canals around it. Usually I'm fishing with plastic worms or a buzz bait depending on what is going on and if I don't end up out there at low tide we don't catch much of nothing. We are fishing the reeds and grass all the way. So, if I get out there at high tide, all that is usually flooded and we don't catch much of nothing. Can anyone give me some general areas and techniques to use to increase my odds during high tides on the Escambia? I know a lot of people only fish on the north end and any input from up there would be appreciated too.

moocho grassyass


----------



## hurricane34 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have always had good luck on any tide on the lower end of escambia pitching a zoom finesse trick worm watermelon/red wacky rigged. Thrown on a spinning reel with 8 to 10 pound test.


----------



## mastercaster1997 (Nov 21, 2011)

try a spinnerbait, works all the time


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Escambia Fishing*



mastercaster1997 said:


> try a spinnerbait, works all the time


I agree here. Not necessarily the safety pin type, but also in-line type such as a Snagless Sally aka Yellow Sally. 

I have also done quite well with little Beetle Spins. You can catch either bass or bream with it. You never know.  JMHO C2


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

try a redfish magic spinnerbait by strike king...you can catch reds, bass, trout, pretty much anything.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

During high tide, on the lower end, you will find a bunch of little creeks to fish that are otherwise inaccessible. I think the bass are in these creeks all the time, but you can't get to them unless its a high tide. Spinnerbaits, crankbaits, worms, everything. I really fish it the same, regardless of the tide and still catch lots of fish. All the cover that you see exposed during low tide, now has fish on it. You can also try flipping as there are now more areas to flip to. Now is a good time to fish Escambia before large portions of it start grassing up.


----------

